# no start



## ambyrell1 (Apr 13, 2009)

1994 maxima twin cam motor, was driving and could hear a noise like a bad tensioner, car cut off, tried to restart battery was instantly dead. have tried repeatedly to start with fully charged battery and it pulls them down very quick. Help please!!!!!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Have you checked your belts? Particularly the one for the alternator?


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if your car has a timing chain or belt but if it has a belt, It sounds like the timing belt tensioner may have siezed up causing the timing belt to slip and altered the timing so the engine won't run. Don't try to start the engine until you can check the timing belt is ok or you can damage valves etc if the timing alters more. Pull of the valve cover and remove the sparkplugs, turn over by hand until timing mark on crank pulley lines up [this should be top dead centre on number one cylinder on compression stroke] if the timing is right the valves on number one cylinder are all shut. If the valves are open your timing has moved and you will have to remove the timing cover to see what caused the problem. Hope I havn't confused you too much.


----------



## ambyrell1 (Apr 13, 2009)

if my alternator has gone completly out would that stop my car from starting?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

No. The alternator doesnt start the car, the battery does.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

When you sais the first battery was instantly dead, did you check it's voltage or was it that it wouldn't crank the engine? If your timing has moved the starter will have problems turning over the motor because of the valves and pistons operating out of sequence giving you slow cranking and the impression of the battery being low on power.


----------

